# Amtrak services and timing of federal budget



## MEP (Feb 23, 2017)

Greetings from England. I'm contemplating a trip to the USA, travelling mostly by train once I'm there. Reading this thread, I get the impression that there may be no need to panic about the future of Amtrak, but nothing is certain; if there's any risk of cuts it seems that it might be wise not to leave it too late before I visit. As I understand it, the new federal government budget starts in October. Does this mean that I can safely assume that whatever budget the politicians in Washington come up with for 2017-2018, Amtrak services in September this year will be much the same as they are now?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 23, 2017)

Yes, that's a reasonably safe bet.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Feb 24, 2017)

The Continuing Resolution kept everything the same, no changes. Based on the promises to improve and expand the US infrastructure, this would include the railroads. I do not see any issues threatening Amtrak. In discussing passenger rail, Amtrak, with a couple US Representatives, they agreed with me that the US needs a passenger rail system for the possibility that another 9/11 type catastrophe could again take out the air travel for days, national security. Of course not everyone feels this way, but they did.


----------



## MEP (Feb 28, 2017)

Thankyou for your replies.


----------

